# Sticky  New Member Introduction Thread - Model Railroading



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Since there's a new policy which may or may not be in effect for a good long while, I thought it might be best to give new members a new place to post at least one of their three new posts w/in the forum. Several other forums here on HobbyTalk - as do a few other forums I infrequently frequent - have such an introduction/welcome thread, so why not, right?


With that in mind, please tell us a little bit about yourself. You don't have to give a laundry list, but tell us what sort of kits you build, maybe a geographical reference - i.e. "I live in the greater New York City area" sort of thing - and how long you've been doing this.


----------



## DAZEDLION69 (Mar 14, 2012)

*dazedlion69*

i'm starting a "O" gauge 3 rail layout with Lionel trains. Im trying too find out about the new Legacy and if its worth the investment and if it will run and work on Atlas"O" 21st century track without any problems??, thanks


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

*New in NJ*

Hey all, I've done a pretty formal intro in the diecast section--I'm just a fan of pretty much everything this forum offers so I figured I'd say hello in here as well!

I'm Jess, 35 yrs old live in North Jersey and pretty much a Lionel purist when it comes to my trains. There is a place called The Train Station in Mountain Lakes NJ which has a very nice inventory but I started going to Tony's Trains which is even closer...and "old man Al" is always willing to negotiate if you pay cash! He's got a ton of stuff and it's just a nice place to go and shoot the breeze.

Anyway, because of space I usually only run my small collection around the holiday time. I start dragging things out around October and it's in high gear by Nov 1st.

I have TONS of questions and always looking for good O Gauge conversation--hope to gain some knowledge and more importantly make some friends here!


----------



## DAZEDLION69 (Mar 14, 2012)

no replys yet unless im doing this thingy wrong,lol


----------



## DAZEDLION69 (Mar 14, 2012)

DAZEDLION69 said:


> i'm starting a "O" gauge 3 rail layout with Lionel trains. Im trying too find out about the new Legacy and if its worth the investment and if it will run and work on Atlas"O" 21st century track without any problems??, thanks


No reply yet?? anyone here???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadly Dazed, the train forum here is barely used. I hang in the slot car forums 99.9% of the time. I pop over here every so often just to see if there's any signs of life, which is rare. I wish I could give you some sort of answer, but I'm an HO scale kinda guy. I haven't run a Lionel since I was 8, and that was some 43 years ago. Good luck finding your answer, and keep checking back. HT is a great place. It just never took off with the choo choo types.


----------



## DAZEDLION69 (Mar 14, 2012)

WELL THANK YOU FOR THE REPLY. I appreciate it, Ray


----------



## Fireangel (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi!

Well, I was drafted into helping build my (now ex-) husband's HO layout (mostly in painting and detailing) and have come to realize that I enjoy the hobby. With my grandkids now under my care, I've built HO, N and S scale layouts (small and simple ones!), with the obligatory O-scale battery-powered sets to get the young 'uns in on the hobby early.

My current "real hobby" project, being built with the pace of a lame snail due to a variety of issues, is an HOn3* 20's era recreation of the A.R.R. of P.R.** system.



*Actually, HOn39.3701... prototype gauge is one meter, but since I'm no scratchbuilder, HOn3 will do very nicely, Thank You... 

**American Railroad of Porto Rico


----------



## Jtomas24 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all, I figured I would do my new member intro here. I'm 23 and from the Scranton, PA area. I am mainly into rc racing but I have a background and a passion for model railroading even though I don't have space for it right now. I had a large display I built with my great grandfather in the late 90's early 00's. once I purchase my own home I plan to designate a specific section just to model railroading and rc stuff. The layout was HO but I do have a Lionel set I usually build and put under the Christmas tree on a platform I built.

Well thank you all for the taking the time to read this if you did haha.

Have fun modeling!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Moved this one back up to the sticky section! Are there any other old Hobby Talk members from other sections that also do model railroading? Hot Wheels post about his interest got me motiviated to make my 4th expansion of my floor layout (Mrs Fox is a very generous and tolerant wife!) And sadly I missed this years nearest big train show by a weekend


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Hobbies and Collectibles forum of HobbyTalk! Hoping that the new location and additional searchable terms and tags will lead more railway and rail road modelers to begin sharing their layouts and rolling stocks found in their yards. Along with the support facilities and buildings located along their right of ways!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2019)

Back about 4years ago I went to a Hobby Store to get started in railroad built.After I look at some prices, to rich for my blood !!


----------

